# How famous is the above user?



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

Famous as in, on the forum.
On an obvious scale from 1-10.

Rate!


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

Orkut is the best for such games. You will find many players there!


----------



## talkingcomet (Apr 23, 2008)

come on rohan,
dont be hard on the new guy!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

talkingcomet said:


> come on rohan,
> dont be hard on the new guy!!!


naah dude, I don't like hurting anyone, just that it reminds me of those pages and pages of games on orkut, like "What will you give to above person: kick, smile, diamind, etc etc".

if he has started this thread, it means hes expecting a lot of replies. So orkut clicked me immediately.

Thats it, nothing harsh


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

Actually I'm not on Orkut nor do I like it, thanks though.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 23, 2008)

AkLeMo said:


> Actually I'm not on Orkut nor do I like it, thanks though.


Nice to know that you too don't like it. Even I don't like it for I have to still be there due to some personal reasons. Else, i wud say orkut is just another source where
1. You get messages from strangers who are keen to make you earn money
2. Some orkut friend of urs shares ur email address with sites like youmint, etc which keep on sending you spam-like invites.
3. If you are a girl, you will find a lot of guyz praising you and wanting to be ur friend.

Orkut is a menace, but sometimes, there is no better option than it


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Nice to know that you too don't like it. Even I don't like it for I have to still be there due to some personal reasons. Else, i wud say orkut is just another source where
> 1. You get messages from strangers who are keen to make you earn money
> 2. Some orkut friend of urs shares ur email address with sites like youmint, etc which keep on sending you spam-like invites.
> 3. If you are a girl, you will find a lot of guyz praising you and wanting to be ur friend.
> ...


Lol, anyway. Looking at the time you joined and number of posts you have. 

5.8/10


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

I deleted my orkut profile yesterday...=D


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 24, 2008)

why r u guys so hard on Orkut. i too dont use it much though but its a good media to keep in touch with old friends.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

AkLeMo said:


> Looking at the time you joined and number of posts you have.



If thats the way you decide on people,
_- You need professional help son_.  - As K from MIB puts it.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2008)

yea..the number of posts and also their weightage should be accounted for..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 24, 2008)

Pathik gets 100/10 from me for having more than 8k posts.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 24, 2008)

Please stop commenting on the kind of threads you want or don't want. Report the thread, this is not the way to express your views.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

Vaibhavtek is THE MOST Popular member in the history of forum  

1000/1000


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 24, 2008)

^
+1
Just curious, how many of us mis him and his activities today?
I do miss them


----------



## trublu (Apr 24, 2008)

^^+1.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^
> 
> Just curious, how many of us mis him and his activities today?
> I do miss them



Since he left , the forum has become dull


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Vaibhavtek is THE MOST Popular member in the history of forum
> 
> 1000/1000





The Conqueror said:


> Since he left , the forum has become dull



Mera dialogue chori karta hai........ 

You stole my dialogue........

This is what I always say to The Conqueror in Yahoo......

Vaibhavtek used to provide comic relief to all the members of the forum and I really think that he shouldn't have been banned.......That was a bad decision by FatBeing by banning an innocent kid.......He was really innocent, I must say........

*I do miss him and yeah, I know he is watching us.....*


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 24, 2008)

Should we call him back then?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 24, 2008)

nah! not just yet  ...u know what they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder...lets just get a little more fond of him


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Mera dialogue chori karta hai........
> 
> You stole my dialogue........
> 
> ...


 abbey usse pehle maine kaha tha rockstar11 ko yahoo pe woh cheez. aur baad me tune muze bataya bar bar aur batata hai  

In our forum there were two famous members  :

first was vaibhavtek and another was ashsish.patel (whatever, dunno speeling   )
i hope u all will know the two similies match with them


----------



## praka123 (Apr 24, 2008)

The Conqueror said:
			
		

> In our forum there were two famous members  :
> 
> first was vaibhavtek and another was ashsish.patel (whatever, dunno speeling   )
> i hope u all will know the two similies match with them


haha!  true!


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> haha!  true!



ek daadhi (beard) wale uncle bhi to hua karte the.. n then the MULTI CHANNEL DUDE.. Lol


----------



## talkingcomet (Apr 24, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Should we call him back then?



come on call him back!!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> ek daadhi (beard) wale uncle bhi to hua karte the.. n then the MULTI CHANNEL DUDE.. Lol


He is Ashish.Patel, as The Conqueror mentioned......


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

Let us make a poll whether we want vaibhavtek back. I am sure it will get 300++ Votes.
Seriously I miss him a lot


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

talkingcomet said:


> come on call him back!!


He is already on the forum..

You just need a detective's eye to spot him......


----------



## praka123 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you gaganadeep  you are vaibhavtek?seems like u too using too much smilies


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I think you gagandeep  you are vaibhavtek?seems like u too using too much smilies


Nope......

I guess you're vaibhavtek, because you've used that SHOCK  smiley, because of which he always used to get the *Noob of the Week *award every week........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 25, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> He is already on the forum..
> 
> You just need a detective's eye to spot him......



mujhe pata hai vaibhavtek kaun hai


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Vaibhavtek is THE MOST Popular member in the history of forum
> 
> 1000/1000


Theres no doubt about this...
I miss him a LOT! Especially the "stop pulling my legs n*i*vidia" post


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Theres no doubt about this...
> I miss him a LOT! Especially the "stop pulling my legs n*i*vidia" post






Rockstar11 said:


> mujhe pata hai vaibhavtek kaun hai


~snipped~

*I don't want vaibhavtek to go....*


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> mujhe pata hai vaibhavtek kaun hai


Maine hi toh tereko bataya 

English : I only told u who is vaibhavtek


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Maine hi toh tereko bataya
> 
> English : I only told u who is vaibhavtek


~snipped~

*I don't want vaibhavtek to go....*


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

I only pointed to u his thread ? do u remember correctly?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I only pointed to u his thread ? do u remember correctly?


~snipped~

*I don't want vaibhavtek to go....*


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 25, 2008)

Errr.. are we forgetting the purpose of this thread?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 25, 2008)

^^exactly what i was wondering...two pages full and not a single user has been rated yet


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 25, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Errr.. are we forgetting the purpose of this thread?


Err...Was there any in the first pace.?


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 25, 2008)

well... we now know the results though... vaibhavtek... case closed... lock thread...


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 25, 2008)

so to get back to the point of this thread
mirror mirror on the web tell me how popular am i?


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

^^2/10


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 25, 2008)

4/10.


----------



## Pat (Apr 25, 2008)

5/10


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

4/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 26, 2008)

8/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

^ 10/10
(We know who he is )


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

@KoolKid, 10/10


----------



## xbonez (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## choudang (Apr 26, 2008)

6/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 26, 2008)

5/10


----------



## chicha (Apr 26, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

4/10


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## confused!! (Apr 26, 2008)

so at last this thread has got some life..
7/10


----------



## Garbage (Apr 26, 2008)

4/10


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 26, 2008)

6/10. 

@Vaibavtek. Good to see you back  I know you are watching silently  Wouldn't it be great if you could say 'Hi' to all the members here


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 26, 2008)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

5/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Pat (Apr 26, 2008)

6/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 26, 2008)

4/10


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 26, 2008)

8/10.!


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 26, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

7/10
aaj kal bahot kam dikhte ho....


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 26, 2008)

6/10


----------



## krazzy (Apr 26, 2008)

8/10 for you, tekno Uncle!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 26, 2008)

8.5/10 for krazzy.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

9.5/10


----------



## Garbage (Apr 28, 2008)

8/10


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 28, 2008)

I see garbage everyday... 8/10


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2008)

5/10


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

haha!fun game began? seeing above guy(dheeraj) recently only ...364/1000 8) figure out 

amd => 6/10


----------



## Pathik (Apr 28, 2008)

In open source 10/10 
Elsewhere 8/10


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

lol 10/10 
PS:Beware of POst count


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 28, 2008)

8/10....


----------



## nvidia (Apr 28, 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rahim (Apr 28, 2008)

7/10
On a side note:how did you manage change your display name nvidia?


----------



## Garbage (Apr 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> 7/10
> On a side note:how did you manage change your display name nvidia?


just PM any admin and request to change ur display / username !!


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2008)

5/10


----------



## Pat (Apr 29, 2008)

6.75/10


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2008)

3/10


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2008)

5/10....

plz dont be too harsh on me......


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2008)

7/10


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 29, 2008)

This thread's still running? 

So, am in any famous?


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 29, 2008)

8/10


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 29, 2008)

8/10


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 29, 2008)

2/10


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 29, 2008)

5/10


----------



## axxo (Apr 29, 2008)

6/10
me famous allaround world


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2008)

^10/10 in world(real one)
6/10 in td(poser one)


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 29, 2008)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 29, 2008)

hmmm 3/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2008)

8/10


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 29, 2008)

5/10


----------

